# 2 TFO 8wt. FLY RODS with OKUMA REELS



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

2 9ft. 2pc. 8wt. TFO series1 fly rods with OKUMA airframe reels. Comes with backing and 8wt, floating fly line also a carrying case that holds both rods with reels on. All in good shape. $200


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That is one helluva deal for someone. I've got two of the TFO rods and their great value at their new price. With reels, line, and backing included, someone is going to make out like a bandit here.


----------



## txzin (Dec 12, 2006)

Bigdoug,
I sent you a Pm.


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*pm*

I am not getting P.m. s for some reason. My # is 281-827-6356


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

can you send some pics to [email protected] ?


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

If only they were a 4pc.....

Heck of a deal!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

BIGDOUG said:


> 2 9ft. 2pc. 8wt. TFO series1 fly rods with OKUMA airframe reels. Comes with backing and 8wt, floating fly line also a carrying case that holds both rods with reels on. All in good shape. $200


 I will let this one slide, but please post for sale stuff in the new classifieds. The first two ads are free.

http://www.2coolclassifieds.com/classifieds/mojoClassified.cgi

You will need to re register there to be able to post the ad.


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*Sorry bout that...*

Thanks Mont I didnt know.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

*Fly rigs*



BIGDOUG said:


> 2 9ft. 2pc. 8wt. TFO series1 fly rods with OKUMA airframe reels. Comes with backing and 8wt, floating fly line also a carrying case that holds both rods with reels on. All in good shape. $200


Hey BigDoug,
I am trying to get into the game, and don't know anything about them. Have you still got them? Are they for fresh or saltwater?
[email protected]


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

*Fly rigs*



BIGDOUG said:


> 2 9ft. 2pc. 8wt. TFO series1 fly rods with OKUMA airframe reels. Comes with backing and 8wt, floating fly line also a carrying case that holds both rods with reels on. All in good shape. $200


I got up this morning BIGDOUG and my computer said that I had a message from you, but I can't find it. Try again if you would. Send it to my e-mail address [email protected]


----------



## simcik1 (Mar 20, 2006)

*interested*

I'm interested if you still have 'em. My email is [email protected] or [email protected]


----------

